# Battle-damaged jets from the early 1970's?



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Just curious…
when I was a kid back in the early 1970's, I built and painted a couple jet models that came with battle-damaged parts. You had the option of building a clean kit, or one that had battle damage. Does anyone here remember these kits? If so, could you possibly name any of them? I'd love to go searching for them to find the kits I built.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

I had them as a kid as well! A google search for "model kit jet battle damage" shows them to be Lindberg kits.

Found this instead, which matches my memory of one of the kits:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IMC-F-100D-...236244420?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3a7ed8dbc4


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, memories!
There was another series of military airplane models that came with a sprue of chrome customizing parts so you could turn them into hot rod racing planes. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those kits were put out by IMC in the late 60s. The range included an F-105, F-100, F-4, A-4, Skyraider, and MiG-21. All of the kits were copies of other companies models and the scales are a bit off. Many seem a bit small for the stated 1/72. The Phantom was a copy of Revell's kit with a different nose. The Skyraider is a copy of the Monogram kit, but with a different canopy, etc. Some of the kits are still available today under the Lindberg name. Oddly, though, at least the MiG is not the same as the original issue. The clear plastic display stand is gone, as is the ejecting pilot figure. The original kit had a battle damaged canopy and an ejecting pilot pulling the visor on his helmet down. 

MPC reboxed some of the Airfix kits with a generic sprue of small chrome detail parts and wild custom decals to cash in on the custom car kit craze.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought it was MPC, but I wasn't sure.
I bet I still have one of those chrome sprues in my spares box.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have a couple of the MPC kits with the chrome parts. IIRC the chrome parts, lifted from other kits included a couple of .30 cal machine guns, football and loop type DF antennas, some curved exhaust pipes (from the Bf. 110), a P-40 spinner, and some British bombs. You also got some poor quality military and custom decals. Those kits also had a clear plastic snap together display base system where you could link several kits together.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 2 recently acquired Lindberg and sent out an eMail asking which Lindberg kits they should re-release. Try sending them an eMail suggesting these kits if you would like to see them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are already out... Hobby Lobby has a couple (vastly over priced too at $20 each). I picked up one at Tuesday Mornings for $5...


----------

